# 2007 Tahoe, Stealthy Boss Plow Mount



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so I was moving away from the snow, but then bought another house here in Central NY, so with my old plow truck being sold, it was time to turn my personal vehicle into my plow vehicle. 2007 Chevy Tahoe, with a Boss Sport 7'6", per the mounting instructins they wanted me to slice and dice the front bumper so that I had a huge opening. I have seen other Tahoes the local installers did, and I knew I didn't want to hack up my truck. So instead I installed my Boss mount my way, as stealthly as possible, check out the pcs below:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## tahoe526 (Jan 21, 2012)

can you tell be how you put the plow mount on your tahoe I am trying to do that to my tahoe every place i went they told me they would have to cut up the bumper


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Almost can't even see it's there. That's awesome, good work! Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

ispperformance;1313990 said:


> Ok, so I was moving away from the snow, but then bought another house here in Central NY, so with my old plow truck being sold, it was time to turn my personal vehicle into my plow vehicle. 2007 Chevy Tahoe, with a Boss Sport 7'6", per the mounting instructins they wanted me to slice and dice the front bumper so that I had a huge opening. I have seen other Tahoes the local installers did, and I knew I didn't want to hack up my truck. So instead I installed my Boss mount my way, as stealthly as possible, check out the pcs below:


Id make sure the plow fits on there before the snow flies, I had mine that way and the plow wouldn't come the whole way up to lock in. You'res probably works, just saying to warn you.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

BOSSMAN21;1423172 said:


> Id make sure the plow fits on there before the snow flies, I had mine that way and the plow wouldn't come the whole way up to lock in. You'res probably works, just saying to warn you.


I checked it a a few times and adjusted my cuts 3 times. All dealers and the instructions show cutting out an entire section of the bumper. In the center I riveted in the lower fairing skirt after it fell off the first few times I pushed up some snow banks. I have had a lot of boss guys ask me about the install. I was just trying to keep the family SUV a "sleeper" plow machine.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

very nice setup man.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Any pics with the plow on her?


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh hell no. Looks horrible. I have an 08 z71 suburban. Wouldn't ever have thought of destroying that 1500$ bumper. I would've just bought a pos pickup or jeep in the summer for <1000.$ in the summer with a plow. Resale value and trade in is destroyed as well. With the $ to buy houses why not just buy a truck ???


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

StrongestDad;1424772 said:


> Oh hell no. Looks horrible. I have an 08 z71 suburban. Wouldn't ever have thought of destroying that 1500$ bumper. I would've just bought a pos pickup or jeep in the summer for <1000.$ in the summer with a plow. Resale value and trade in is destroyed as well. With the $ to buy houses why not just buy a truck ???


This is the most ascinine post i have seen in a wile. First off this tahoe doesnt appear to be a z71. Secondly If and when he sells it he cansell it with the plow and it would make perfect sense. Also there is an 08 tahoe at my local chevy dealer and it is sold used with a plow. it is the same price as the identical truck they have for sale with out it. could it lower the resale value. Yes. However its not significant especcially if he keeps it for 100k+ miles.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok let's see. Guy has enough money to probably buy a brand new tahoe but chooses to destroy a perfect bumper. How is that an asinine post. . It's my ******* opinion I wouldn't have done it to my suburban z71 or LT. Mabe I'm wrong about the resale value thing cuz I'm not a car salesman but it's my opinion hero.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

StrongestDad;1424885 said:


> Ok let's see. Guy has enough money to probably buy a brand new tahoe but chooses to destroy a perfect bumper. How is that an asinine post. . It's my ******* opinion I wouldn't have done it to my suburban z71 or LT. Mabe I'm wrong about the resale value thing cuz I'm not a car salesman but it's my opinion hero.


You should last a long time around here....


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Really. Ur all a bunch of babies like this??? **** it. I'll keep my mouth shut. I'll conform to ur ways Come on. Lighten up guys. Was just my opinion. Bumper is ruined.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

What a docher


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you use "ur" because you don't know the difference between your and you're?

I could argue the bumper is actually improved. It now allows the use of a snow plow.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Text habit bro


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

2COR517;1425031 said:


> Do you use "ur" because you don't know the difference between your and you're?
> 
> I could argue the bumper is actually improved. It now allows the use of a snow plow.


I like this. ussmileyflag



2COR517;1424904 said:


> You should last a long time around here....


----------



## Odessy9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Was really happy to see this mount picture, and would like more information, like pictures underside and more about the problems you faced. 

I have a new 2012 Suburban, and someday down the line It's going to wind up with a Boss plow mount on it.

See, I can afford the house, and the New Suburban, and I can also afford to chop the bumper to put the plow on. I have a 2000 K2500 Diesel that I use now, but it's getting old, and every once in a while, It doesn't want to get up and plow. 

It would be nice to be able to pop the plow on the New Guy if that happened, but I admit the big ugly plow mount makes me hold back.

This "stealthy" mount looks OK to me, and if it means being able to get out of my 5000' driveway if the "POS" truck won't work, then I think that's a pretty good option. \

Nothing worse than having all this stuff, and then having to call up a friend to plow you out cause the 12 year old truck wont start, or plow wont mount.

Thanks for the info, and I like the comment about the "improved" bumper that will now accept the plow.ussmileyflag


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Good deal ,clean installation and without the cost and hassle of a whole other plow truck to maintain to boot....
As far as depreciation ? I guess when the time comes he can weigh the cost of a $300 aftermarket replacement bumper to any hit the truck may or may not take when he sells it. Maybe even mount a couple of driving lights in the holes and call it an upgrade


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks awesome. Maybe it's just me, but I just like the look of plow mounts in general (except for Hinikers). I guess it's just the utilitarian in me.


----------

